# B.a.i.t. ~ Oh#1 Event #3



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We will be hosting our 3rd regular season event of the 2007 season tomorrow at O'Shaunessy . The fishing has been phenomenal up there to say the least . Many nice 5 fish limits are being caught . So whats holding you back ? Its not to late to join in the fun and still get the chance to go the the national classic . Anyone who fishes a total of 7 B.A.I.T full day events will get an automatic birth to attend . We still have 5 events left on our schedule and Ohio Division 3 has 2 tournaments scheduled in the central Ohio area that you could fish as well to get your 7 events in . We will begin registration at 5:00 am and blast of by numbers at 6:00 am sharp . Come on out and see what all the hype is about . See everyone there .


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Can't wait!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Good luck to all that fish tomorrow. I would love to but will be on pleasant hill preparing for the knox owners tournament on sunday.

As Phil said its not to late to join BAIT between Ohio Division I and II, a team could easily fish 7 tournaments and qualify for the classic. Not to mention win some great cash and take home some SWEET Raffle prizes.

Phil and I have both worked hard to bring some quality tournaments to ohio and will continue to grow and build a great set of tournaments for all to enjoy.

Contact either of us for information: Our next event for Ohio Division II will be at Pleasant Hill on June 9th with a 6am start, $250BB bonus from Graham Toyota and $500 tackle giveaway.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

What a great day to be out on the water . We had 38 teams fish with us today . There was a total of 130 Lm brought to the scales . Here are the results . 

1st pl. - M. Yarnell & M. Reevees with 5 fish weighing 12.11#
2nd pl. - R. Imler & B. Mullett with 5 fish weighing 11.82#
3rd pl. - P. Long & J. Strawser with 5 fish weighing 10.77#
4th pl. - Counts & Bores with 5 fish weighing 10.19#
5th pl. - K. Reed & E. Stanifer with 5 fish weighing 9.03#
1st pl. BB went to B. Schott & J. Smurr with a 3.32# LM
2nd pl. BB went to B. Imler & B. Mullett with a 3.31# LM

Great job to everyone !


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Wtg team M&M, you guys are doing good together.

Impressive weights by all looks like you all had a great day.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Yeah the weights were very impressive...Mike and Marshall really wacked em good and they deserved the win. I wasn't expecting to get 4th with over 10lbs of fish on O'shay, usually 9.5 is enough to take it there...but I am definitely not complaining, especially after not having an outboard the second half of the tournament. 

Had a lot of fun and hopefully I will be up and running for Deer Creek. I have no luck with outboards, I just can't wait till I graduate OSU and buy a new boat. 

Phil, are you posting pictures on the BAIT site?


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Great job to everyone yesterday. An awesome day at O'shay!! I'm thankful the clouds finally rolled in, I was getting pretty irritated with the heat!  Way to wack 'em Marshall and Mike...see everybody Wednesday.


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

Nice job Marshall and Mike.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks guys, it was a good day, no lost fish, everything went right. Mike should have some pics.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Way to go Mike and Mike!
Wish I had a couple days when everything went right!

How come I never see a P. Carver on the leaderboard????


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks guys!!! We really got on them. O'shay is really pumping out some good fish this year. Pictures to come soon!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Yarnell and Reeves Winning Bag - 12.11lbs


Final Results Board


Top Finishers


----------



## The Big JG (Jun 16, 2006)

Awesome bag guys...great pics...congrats...

You two have the championship and AOTY in your grasp - take it to the house.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Phil,

When are you going to update the standings on the website??

Thanks!


----------

